# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Ga slapeloosheid te lijf! - Artikel

## Agnes574

*5 MANIEREN OM SLAPELOOSHEID TEGEN TE GAAN*

Kan je s avonds de slaap niet vatten of lig je soms urenlang naar het plafond te staren? Probeer dan deze vijf simpele tips. 

Een goede nachtrust draait niet alleen om je lichaam rust gunnen. Het helpt je ook dag in, dag uit beter te functioneren. 

Onderzoek bij dieren heeft uitgewezen dat slaap je vermogen om te leren verbetert én goed is voor je geheugen. Een Amerikaanse universiteitsstudie, gepubliceerd in de lente van 2009, toont bovendien aan dat met genoeg slaap je hersenen elke dag overtollige informatie opruimen. 


*Wat is slapeloosheid?* 

Bij chronische slapeloosheid is sprake van systematische slaapstoornissen: 
*je hebt moeite om in slaap te vallen, 
*je wordt s nachts wakker en
*s morgens als je opstaat heb je het gevoel dat je niet genoeg geslapen hebt. 

*Sommige mensen kunnen er maanden of jaren last van hebben. Als je een serieus slaapprobleem hebt, bekijk dan met je huisarts of er behandelingen zijn die kunnen helpen!!* 

Periodes van slapeloosheid die maar enkele dagen of weken duren, komen vaker voor. En vrouwen schijnen er meer last van te hebben dan mannen. Iedereen is natuurlijk anders, maar volwassenen hebben doorgaans zeven tot negen uur slaap nodig. 


Dus, als je geen chronisch slaapprobleem hebt,maar af en toe wel een periode hebt met slapeloze nachten,probeer dan volgende vijf tips eens. 

*5 ideeën om met slapeloze nachten af te rekenen* 

1. Kies een slaapvriendelijk nachtmutsje 
Cafeïne geeft je s morgens misschien een boost, ook s avonds werkt het stimulerend, waardoor je moeilijk in een diepe slaap valt. 
Ook alcohol kan de kwaliteit van je nachtrust aantasten, al voel je je er slaperig door. 
Een warme melkdrank als slaapmutsje zal je daarentegen wél helpen om in een diepe, gezonde slaap terecht te komen. 

2. Actief overdag: de beste voorbereiding voor je nacht
Het ligt misschien voor de hand dat je beter slaapt als je overdag een verkwikkende wandeling gemaakt hebt. Maar je mag dit gerust generaliseren: een actieve levensstijl waarin elke dag plaats is voor beweging zorgt dat je stress beter verwerkt. Resultaat; s avonds kruip je meer ontspannen in bed.

3. Vind een goede slaaproutine 
Babys krijgen een avondbadje en een papfles en ontwikkelen op die manier een vaste routine voor het slapengaan. 
Onze lichamen zullen net zo reageren op een vaste, ontspannende avondroutine. Je neemt gewoonlijk s ochtends een douche? Waarom niet overschakelen op een kalmerend bad s avonds? Probeer ook consequent rond dezelfde tijd naar bed te gaan, zodat je lichaam in een vast inslaappatroon terechtkomt. 

4. Welke slaapverwekkers werken voor jou?
Natuurlijk helpt gepieker over het werk of het huishouden niet om in slaap te vallen. In plaats daarvan is het beter om je hoofd leeg te maken door wat te lezen of naar de radio te luisteren. 
Voor iedereen werken andere trucjes: een gemakkelijk tijdschrift of een meeslepende roman, zachte muziek of het gepraat van een radiopresentator. 

5. Zorg dat je goed ligt 
Niets is zo erg dan de hele nacht liggen woelen en zoeken naar de juiste slaaphouding. Improviseer met kussens tot je de voor jou perfecte houding gevonden hebt. Lig je graag op je zij, leg dan eens een klein kussentje onder de knie van je bovenste been. Zo vermijd je dat je middel kantelt. Of leg je hoofd en nek eens in een V-vormig kussen. Je zal versteld staan hoeveel prettiger dat kan liggen.

(bron: lekkerinhetleven.nl)

----------


## christel1

Ik slaap op drie kussens, die moeten allemaal schoon gestapeld liggen en gekneed worden zodat ik rustig in slaap kan vallen, en mijn slaapkamer zeker niet te warm, liever een dekentje meer dan de venster dicht (staat zomer en winter open), mijn lieve poes moet binnen kunnen
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Ik slaap ook met 3 kussens die alle 3 goed moeten liggen  :Wink: 
-één voor m'n hoofd op te leggen (Tempur)
-één voor tussen mijn armen en
-één voor tussen mijn benen (van knie tot voet)
Ik slaap dus op m'n zij zoals jullie wel al begrepen hebben denk ik  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

ik slaap altijd met een airco aan........ook al is het nog zo koud.......werkt goed tegen transpireren....en als ik het echt heel koud heb doe ik er nog een dekbed over.......
lijkt vreemd..(airco en extra dekbed) maar voor mij doet het wonderen, ws doordat gezicht zo koud blijft.

----------


## christel1

Mijn ventje heeft ook airco, zalig in de zomer, zijn studio ligt aan de zuidkant en het is daar dus altijd snikheet, zalig als je dan binnen komt. Thuis heb ik geen airco, spijtig genoeg want mijn kamer ligt ook richting zuid. Ik slaap ook niet graag in een warme kamer, dus vensters altijd open. Ik slaap ook op mijn zij, vroeger altijd links maar na een heupoperatie ben ik ook rechts beginnen te slapen, 't is dus wat zoeken 's avonds
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn slaapkamer wordt de hele dag gelucht, maar s'avonds gaan de ramen en rolluiken dicht! Anders hoor ik ieder geluid op straat en ik ben ooit 's wakker geworden met een pijnlijke stijve nek doordat het raam openstond!
Als het snikheet is in de zomer verhuis ik m'n bed naar beneden en slaap ik daar waar het het koelst is ....

----------

